# Mountain Biken an der Makarska-Riviera in Kroatien



## Torpedo64 (30. Juli 2008)

War schon jemand zum Biken an der Makarska-Riviera in Kroatien? 
Würde mich interessieren wie die Single Trails dort so sind...


----------



## dubinsky (30. Juli 2008)

Servus,
ich war 2007 in Tucepi, aber nicht zum Biken.
Wir waren aber auch ein paar mal zum Wander im Biokovo-Gebirge, dass ja direkt hinter Tucepi und Makarska losgeht. Und da hätte ich mir schon gewünscht, ein Rad dabeizuhaben. Da gabs schon einige Trails, die zwar nicht sonderlich schwierig aussahen, aber mit viel Flow zwischen den terassenförmig angelegten Feldern der Bauern durchführten.
Außerdem hab ich an einer Info-Tafel im Ort gesehen, dass dort auch zwei oder drei ausgeschilderte MTB-Routen eingezeichnet waren.
Leider habe ich damals keinen ordentlichen Bike-Verleih gefunden.
Aber insgesamt ist das Revier da wohl auch eher klein und in drei oder vier Tagen hat man wahrscheinlich alles abgegrast.
Trotzdem ist es dort als Urlaubsregion sehr zu empfehlen, besonders wem Istrien schon zu sehr italienisch ist und zu überlaufen und touristisch ist. Dalmatien ist dann doch eher ursprünglich und vorallem ein Abstecher nach Dubrovnik oder in den Nationalpark Krka biete sich von dort an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (30. Juli 2008)

Klingt gar nicht so schlecht...das Gebirge werde ich mal im Auge behalten


----------



## chrizelot (10. Juli 2011)

Ich muss den Beitrag wieder ausgraben. Kann jemand konkrete Tipps geben, was man von Makarska aus so anstellen kann?

Hätte gerne ein paar Trail-Tipps, wenn möglich mit GPS-Unterstützung ;-) Schwierigkeitsgrad: S1 bis max. S3...werde mit dem All Mountain unterwegs sein. Sollte bergab also keine Forstautobahn sein....bergauf aber schon


----------



## Sudija (12. Juli 2011)

Empfehle dringendst folgende Lektüre ab Seite 88.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396385&page=88


Dann noch www.takeadventure.com


Du liegst in Makarska dirkt unter einem 1700er. Los gehts ab 0 (!)
Im Sommer kanns mörderisch heiß sein (zZt 37°)
Von Makarska lohnt auch ein Abstecher nach Brac.


----------



## chrizelot (12. Juli 2011)

Sudija schrieb:


> Empfehle dringendst folgende Lektüre ab Seite 88.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396385&page=88
> 
> ...


 
Hi, danke, kenne ich leider bereits alles.

Takeadventure hat nur eine technisch ganz leichte Tour drinnen.

Die Tour vom Alpenzorro ist nicht wirklich genau beschrieben, keine Ahnung, wie man von Makarska hoch bzw. wieder runter kommt (Wanderweg). Und ehrlich gesagt, im Hochsommer nicht machbar für mich. Vieeel zu heiss und bin auch zur Zeit mehr in Bikeparks/Dirt-Parks unterwegs => Kondition nicht 2000er tauglich 

Auf Brac war ich schon (=> Vidova Gora), war sehr lässig, der Trail...und ebenso heiss, war ebenfalls im Juli/August. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, war eh der Trail auf takeadventure. Bestes Panorama inklusive. Relativ! leichte Auffahrt, aber ohne GPS kaum nachfahrbar, viele kleine Trampelpfade.


----------



## Sudija (13. Juli 2011)

Lass dich doch zur VoÅ¡ac-HÃ¼tte hochfahren (sprich Woschatz). Die ist dort bekannt.
Im Sommer sind bestimmt einige dorthin unterwegs. WÃ¼rds probieren.
Von der HÃ¼tte dann den Wanderweg runter. Viele Alternativen wirds nicht geben.

Den Track von Stuntzi muss man doch auftreiben kÃ¶nnen (Website?)


----------



## chrizelot (13. Juli 2011)

Sudija schrieb:


> Lass dich doch zur Voac-Hütte hochfahren (sprich Woschatz). Die ist dort bekannt.
> Im Sommer sind bestimmt einige dorthin unterwegs. Würds probieren.
> Von der Hütte dann den Wanderweg runter. Viele Alternativen wirds nicht geben.
> 
> Den Track von Stuntzi muss man doch auftreiben können (Website?)


 
Hvala puno ;-) Wäre eine Möglichkeit. Ohne Track fahr ich einfach ungerne, bin schon einige Trails gefahren in Kroatien, da ist die Kennzeichnung der Wege oft sehr sehr dürftig, und Weggabelungen gibts meistens ohne Ende, schon allein wegen der Viehzucht (Schafe, Ziegen). Hab da schon viel Zeit verhaut beim Suchen.
Werd nochmals schauen, sonst persönlich anschreiben, den Armen.

Falls wer noch weitere Tipps hat, interessiert sicherlich mehrere Leute.


----------



## chrizelot (23. Juli 2011)

Nach stundenlanger Suche habe ich jetzt den GPS-Track inkl Fotos vom "Alpenzorro" in google gefunden. Jetzt muß nur noch geklärt werden, wie man am besten rauf kommt.


Vosac => Makarska
http://www.alpenzorro.de/heraklix/data/hrk_09-07-19_Vosac.kmz


----------



## Sudija (23. Juli 2011)

Das sieht in Google Earth bei 1,5-facher Überhöhung furchterregend aus.
Ich würd irgendeinen Opa mit einem 35 Jahre alten LKW ansprechen.#
Da stehen auf den Höfen bestimmt irgendwo welche rum.
Das hat auf der Insel Brac bei mir auch bestens funtkioniert.

Und zur Not - raufkurbeln


----------



## chrizelot (23. Juli 2011)

Sudija schrieb:


> Das sieht in Google Earth bei 1,5-facher Überhöhung furchterregend aus.
> Ich würd irgendeinen Opa mit einem 35 Jahre alten LKW ansprechen.#
> Da stehen auf den Höfen bestimmt irgendwo welche rum.
> Das hat auf der Insel Brac bei mir auch bestens funtkioniert.
> ...


 
Irgendwie wirds schon gehen. Bei der Lösung mit dem alten Opa muß ich aber die Knieschoner und den Helm schon bergauf anziehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

